# blocco nagios-plugins-1.4.11 in compilazione(solved)

## mack1

Ciao a tutti sto emergendo nagios-2.10 ma arrivato a nagios-plugins-1.4.11 si blocca in fase di config:

```

checking for PQsetdbLogin in -lpq... no

configure: WARNING: Skipping PostgreSQL plugin (check_pgsql)

configure: WARNING: LIBS="-lcrypt " CPPFLAGS=""

configure: WARNING: install PostgreSQL libs to compile this plugin (see REQUIREMENTS).

checking for main in -lldap... no

configure: WARNING: Skipping LDAP plugin

configure: WARNING: install LDAP libs to compile this plugin (see REQUIREMENTS).

checking linux/hdreg.h usability... yes

checking linux/hdreg.h presence... yes

checking for linux/hdreg.h... yes

checking linux/types.h usability... yes

checking linux/types.h presence... yes

checking for linux/types.h... yes

checking for mysql_config... /usr/bin/mysql_config

checking for mysql_init in -lmysqlclient... yes

checking for IPv6 support... yes

checking krb5.h usability... no

checking krb5.h presence... no

checking for krb5.h... no

checking krb5.h usability... no

checking krb5.h presence... no

checking for krb5.h... no

checking openssl/ssl.h usability... yes

checking openssl/ssl.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/ssl.h... yes

checking openssl/x509.h usability... yes

checking openssl/x509.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/x509.h... yes

checking openssl/rsa.h usability... yes

checking openssl/rsa.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/rsa.h... yes

checking openssl/pem.h usability... yes

checking openssl/pem.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/pem.h... yes

checking openssl/crypto.h usability... yes

checking openssl/crypto.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/crypto.h... yes

checking openssl/err.h usability... yes

checking openssl/err.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/err.h... yes

checking for CRYPTO_lock in -lcrypto... yes

checking for main in -lssl... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking uio.h usability... no

checking uio.h presence... no

checking for uio.h... no

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking sys/un.h usability... yes

checking sys/un.h presence... yes

checking for sys/un.h... yes

checking sys/poll.h usability... yes

checking sys/poll.h presence... yes

checking for sys/poll.h... yes

checking features.h usability... yes

checking features.h presence... yes

checking for features.h... yes

checking stdarg.h usability... yes

checking stdarg.h presence... yes

checking for stdarg.h... yes

checking sys/unistd.h usability... yes

checking sys/unistd.h presence... yes

checking for sys/unistd.h... yes

checking ctype.h usability... yes

checking ctype.h presence... yes

checking for ctype.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for va_copy... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for floor... no

checking for poll... yes

checking return type of socket size... int

checking for ps... /bin/ps

checking for ps syntax... /bin/ps axwo 'stat uid pid ppid vsz rss pcpu comm args'

checking for ping... /bin/ping

checking for ping6... /bin/ping6

checking for ICMP ping syntax...

```

Rimane su "checking for ICMP syntax" per molto tempo senza avanzare nella config finche non killo la compilazione a mano!!!

Ringrazio anticipatamente per (spero  :Smile:  ) l'aiuto.CiaoLast edited by mack1 on Mon Feb 11, 2008 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mack1

Ok ho risolto da solo  :Cool:  :sono entrato in /var/tmp/portage/path_work e ho dato a mano ./configure --with-ping-command=ping && make && make install && make  install-root.

Solo che adesso con un emerge -DupvN world mi vuole installare nagios-plugins, domanda:

come faccio a "dire" a portage che nagios-plugins è già installato?

ciao e grazie

----------

## djinnZ

nelle faq è spiegato come eseguire manualmente lo step configure. Quello è il metodo valido, altrimenti rischi di riempire il filesystem di schifezze.

Personalmente aprirei un bug.

----------

## mack1

Ok grazie  djinnZ ho trovato nelle faq, per l'apertura del bug guardo questa sera(siccome è il mio primo bugreport ....consigli?).

Ciao e grazie

----------

## Onip

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> consigli?

 

A parte quello di riportare con chiarezza il problema, l'unico consiglio è quello di effettuare una ricerca su bugzilla prima di postare il bug. Potrebbe essere che qualcun altro ha già segnalato il problema.

----------

## mack1

Ok grazie del consiglio  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

